
Russians possibly hacked 20 ships' GPS in the Black Sea [Translated] - opdahl
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fnrkbeta.no%2F2017%2F09%2F16%2Fover-20-skip-gps-hacket-i-svartehavet%2F&sandbox=1
======
JPLeRouzic
Perhaps it is not intentional hacking:

As far I remember GPS signals are incredibly small (-120db). Actually tests
were made by the FTC, when a Telco (LightSquared) asked to use for satellite
usage, a frequency band reserved for terrestrial usage (LTE). Those tests
shown how GPSs become easily erroneous if there are more powerful radio
sources in vicinity, that use close frequencies.

